# Puritan Studies at University of the Free State



## Timmay (May 30, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about this program? It looks real legit, and is low cost, but I wonder if anyone has any thoughts on it. 

http://puritanstudies.wpengine.com

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 30, 2016)

I looked into it and it is legitimate. 

I just do not have the cash at this time.


----------



## Timmay (May 30, 2016)

It looks like it's about $12k or so for a PhD. Am I seeing that correctly?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## suber03 (May 30, 2016)

This looks really interesting. I want to see what everybody else thinks about it, also.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 30, 2016)

It is quite inexpensive as PhD's go...especially compared to one from a US school. Looks like a terrific program! 

I had hoped to begin ThM work at PRTS this year but didn't get approved for the scholarship, so I'm with Rev. Glaser -- not enough pennies available! 

Are you considering taking the plunge for this degree, Timothy?


----------



## Timmay (May 30, 2016)

I would love to do this. I believe I can afford it, my wife is on board as well. 
However, I only have an MA and I don't think it was rigorous enough to prepare me for this program. I believe I would have to get another masters. If they only accept accredited degrees, I dont think I could afford another Masters and this one. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

